# Petsmart $5 off $25 in store and 10% off $60 online (expires 7/25/09)



## kali (May 8, 2009)

thanks for the head up


----------



## psybock (Jan 12, 2007)

Fair warning, make sure you ask a manager before you go and shop if the coupon is legit or not. There has been a number of these going around which are fake. I saw a lady at a Petsmart have $100 worth of stuff and wanted to use a similiar coupon for $10 off and it turned out to be fake...she was livid but there's really nothing they can do about a fake coupon.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

psybock said:


> Fair warning, make sure you ask a manager before you go and shop if the coupon is legit or not. There has been a number of these going around which are fake. I saw a lady at a Petsmart have $100 worth of stuff and wanted to use a similiar coupon for $10 off and it turned out to be fake...she was livid but there's really nothing they can do about a fake coupon.


wow wth? are you for real ? why would someone want to do that ?


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

the coupon is from petsmart though. print it right off the petsmart site.


----------



## fibertech (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## jrafael (Jan 7, 2009)

Used it today for fish supplies. no problem.


----------



## jrafael (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is another coupon I found for dog and cat food

https://secure.petsmart.com/petperks/_webassets/petperks-impawsible-coupons.pdf

* save $2 on any Nutri-Dog Chews, exp 8/24/09
* save $6 on Pro-Treat Liver 19.5oz., Freeze Dried. exp 7/31/09
* save $1 on THE GOODLIFE RECIPE Wholesome Bites Treats for Dogs, exp 8/24/09
* save $1 on PEDIGREE GOOD BITES Treats, exp 8/24/09
* Buy two (2) Purina Dog Treats, Get one (1) Purina Dog Treat FREE (up to $13.99), any variety. exp 8/24/09
* Buy two (2) Purina Cat Treats, Get one (1) Purina Cat Treat FREE (up to $3.99), any variety. exp 8/24/09
* save $3.50 on Kaytee Nyjer Seed Jug with Sock Feeder, 4.9 lbs. exp 8/24/09


----------



## psybock (Jan 12, 2007)

If it's off the website or from the website it's kosher. But always look closely to make sure everything looks ok. We (Petsmart) have been getting fake ones lately. The corporate guys sent us an email with a bunch of batched coupons that were in circulation. As far as why would someone want to do that? Well people are apparently wanting discounts they can't get otherwise...especially nowadays...


----------

